# For German ppl here



## Bassel_Rafaat (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi All,
I need your advice/help plz... I'll Visit Germany-Berlin on 22Apr08 and will stay for about 10 days, and need ofcourse I don't want to waste Germany visit without attend/visit any good event or Kennels for GSD.. 
This is my first visit and really need your help..
Many thnx..


----------



## Dakota (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Bassel wich kennels or wich lines do You look for? Maybe i can help You

Best regards
Dina


----------



## Bassel_Rafaat (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.. i'm looking for Black and Tan German Show line..


----------

